# Happy 1st Birthday OBI!!



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Since for me it is now April 21, 2019! OBI IS 1 TODAY!! I'll add a little collage of him from the day he was born until 11 months and later today I'll update with my 1 year old  Obi has been an amazing boy. I am so thankful for him everyday. Happy Easter to everyone and Happy Birthday to Obi!!


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Joyful Easter to all and 
?Happy Birthday Obi?


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Miika's Mom said:


> Joyful Easter to all and
> ?Happy Birthday Obi?



We thank you  Happy Easter to you as well!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Happy Easter bday Obi!!


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Thanks! @Mei 

Cannot believe he has been a part of our lives for 1 year now!


----------

